# Pum ID



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Can someone ID these two for me?

 



















Thanks very much!


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

afterdark said:


> Can someone ID these two for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your first is listed as a young "Chiriqui Grand" there is a large color population from that area.

The second one is listed as a "Esperanza"

All beautiful frogs though.

Kevin


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you say that because you know where they're listed or are you just guessing at them? I was going to say that the first one looked like Loma Partida, but if you know the listing, then I'll trust your word.


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> Do you say that because you know where they're listed or are you just guessing at them? I was going to say that the first one looked like Loma Partida, but if you know the listing, then I'll trust your word.


Both of these Pumilio are in the Juvenile stages, YES! they are posted correctly.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks so much for the ID!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I can take that esperanza off your hand's.


----------

